# TT's of H2oi 2014 Picture Thread



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Since some of you are already down there I started this now. Please post all of the pictures you take and find from other people here.  This way we can have one good source to look back and find TT's at. This will be linked to the gtg thread, which I would like to remain a discusion thread. That being said lets try and only post TT photos here and not your entire trip:laugh:. As always everyone stay safe and have a good time! See you guys Friday:beer:
-James


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

*Please* post as many pictures as you can. I have been without my wonderful-terrible car since January and this is my only mode of transportation (me about to crawl in for a flight):



Don't get me wrong, it's fun and all until someone shoots in your direction or little children sling rocks as if they're David about to take down the mighty Goliath. Just sucks to have to wait until next season to get the opportunity to try to make it to ANY shows at all. 

Thanks in advance for the pictures. Hope everyone has an awesome time! :beer::beer:

Kevin


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep it Easy over there Kevin and we'll post them for ya! Next year you get to be in attendance right?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Keep it Easy over there Kevin and we'll post them for ya! Next year you get to be in attendance right?


Absolutely!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Absolutely!


:thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Pulled into our condo lot...see this guy :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yay! I wont be the only Aviator!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

And my TT










Rob


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

<3 that white one.

My buddy Lu owns the AG, super nice guy. Awesome TTs, Wish I could make it down this year, next year :thumbup: If I'm even driving a TT still :laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

This morning TT Pic's



















Rob


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## DubzterChris (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn this is sick! All these modded TTs is a nice sight no lie  

Moar pics! ! Been crawling the forum for photos of what's going on... been wanting to go soo bad sadly we live so far


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

So, this wasn't technically on the strip...and, it's my own car. HOWEVER...they were taken on the way over to Assateague Island. So...it counts!

U61A3683 small by raek6g6, on Flickr


U61A3736 small by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

One more 

10633462_10152295291036316_8745873764333840295_o by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres a few I took. I have some more to look through when I get a chance
Doug on the Bay by JFPhoto1, on Flickr
Schroth by JFPhoto1, on Flickr
TT GTG by JFPhoto1, on Flickr
FI GTG TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr
FI GTG TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Always liked Lobster-Claws. Nice shots, seems to be a massive amount of white TT's this year.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Always liked Lobster-Claws. Nice shots, seems to be a massive amount of white TT's this year.


There were around 15 that I counted and as always some didn't show up but were in town. Oh and Ben I highly suggest you plan on attending next year...I have some ideas for an even better gtg. One where we have permission to be there and where its more secluded


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_1044 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0996 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0987 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0978 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0976 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0975 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0971 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0969 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DSC_0963 by old school vr6, on Flickr
DSC_0959 by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Claws on Dolomite Grey look great!

I would love to make it next year but it's so far from here!!! (3,200 mile round trip)


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Claws on Dolomite Grey look great!
> 
> I would love to make it next year but it's so far from here!!! (3,200 mile round trip)


Two week vacation? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Seeing all the TTs this year made me really wish I grabbed one. 

DSC_0030 by Mike.Mike., on Flickr

DSC_0017 by Mike.Mike., on Flickr

DSC_0016 by Mike.Mike., on Flickr


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the pictures. They will surely tide me over until I can get home and start winter work on the ol' girl.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike.Mike. said:


> Seeing all the TTs this year made me really wish I grabbed one.


Thanks for the pics! :thumbup:


----------

